# Kohler tank lid removal



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

At my martial arts club I was asked how to remove the tank lid. On either side their is a chrome button that looks like it conceals a screw head. I tried to pop it off with a flat head and also unscrew it but neither works. I can't find a manual anywhere so I am stuck now. Right where the buttons are looks lime it attaches to the lid.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

http://helptopics.us.kohler.com/link/portal/5641/5712/Article/1135/What-Are-Tank-Cover-Locks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just order a new cover and get your 3 lb hammer out...


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Just order a new cover and get your 3 lb hammer out...


Have any of you guys ever tried to drill a hole in Vitreous China? I would think it would be very risky.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

srloren said:


> Have any of you guys ever tried to drill a hole in Vitreous China? I would think it would be very risky.


It's not hard to drill or cut with an angle grinder and a diamond wheel. You can shave a toilet to stop rocking.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> It's not hard to drill or cut with an angle grinder and a diamond wheel. You can shave a toilet to stop rocking.


Diamond hole saw! Getting through the glaze is the hard part...

Plenty of water...


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Take the tank off the bowl its easier to access the interior of the tank from the bottom


----------



## ItalStal (Nov 12, 2015)

:laughing::thumbup:


heaan said:


> Take the tank off the bowl its easier to access the interior of the tank from the bottom


----------

